# WinXP | Nach 5 Sek. automatisch Standby Modus oder einfrieren



## exitboy (16. April 2006)

Hallo,

folgende Situation:

Ich habe folgende Rechner (AMD 3000+), 512 RAM, Rad9800Pro, 160 GB FP, NetGear WireLess Card

Windows zu installieren ging ohne Probleme. Habe 80 GB für XP genommen und den Rest offen gelassen für eine Linux Partition.

Habe nun Windows mit allen Treibern installiert, im Gerätemanager ist alles richtig erkannt worden -> alles funktioniert noch.
Danach FireFox draufgezogen -> geht auch alles noch

Jetzt SuSe 9.3 auf die nicht vergebene Partition mit 80 GB gespielt, beides läuft!

Nach etwa 10-20 Min mit FireFox gesurft, kommt plötzlich der StandbyModus, aus dem ich nicht mehr herauskomme. Möglw. fehlt hier jetzt der Signaleingang.

Wenn ich jetzt Windows wieder starte, friert Windows wenn ich ein Programm starte entweder den Bildschirm ein (die Zeilen verziehen sich), oder der StandbyModus wird aktiviert.

Also auf Windows komm ich jetzt nicht mehr rein, ohne den abgesicherten Modus zu verwenden.
Auch eine Systemwiederherstellung behebt das Problem nicht mehr --> und das verwundert mich!

 Linux läuft - wie immer zuverlässig.

Windows brauche ich eh nur zum zocken, wenn ich mal Zeit hab, aber würde schon gerne wissen, warum das nicht funkzt.

Any Ideas?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## metalgear (16. April 2006)

Hi exitboy 

Das ganze hört sich für mich eher nach nem Hardwareproblem an. Schon mal die Temperaturen geprüft? Eventuell ist einder der Lüfter (GraKa / CPU) fratze oder zumindest so verdreckt, dass das System abschaltet. 

Was mich nur wundert, dass Linux nach einem solchen Crash dennoch einwandfrei läuft...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2006)

metalgear hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mich nur wundert, dass Linux nach einem solchen Crash dennoch einwandfrei läuft...


Was hat denn Linux damit zu tun wenn Windows stirbt?


----------



## metalgear (16. April 2006)

_@ Dennis Wronka_
Garnix. Genausowenig wie Windows. Wenn das System auf Grund von Überhitzung "abschaltet", ist dafür - im weitesten Sinn - das Bios verantwortlich. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Einfach mal genauer "hinlesen"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2006)

Aber wir wissen ja noch garnicht ob es Ueberhitzung ist. Und dass Linux ohne Probleme laeuft spricht ja im Grunde dagegen.


----------



## exitboy (16. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Hardwaredefekt würde ich "fast" ausschliessen wollen. Begründung:

1. Es ist ein komplett neuer Rechner, wenige Tage alt.
2. Linux läuft vollständig - ohne Probleme
3. Es existiert eine Grafikkarte on Board. Wenn ich meine zusätzlich eingebaute Radeon 9800 entferne, klappt es auch. Ich vermute aktuell eher, dass es daran liegt, dass die Mainboardtreiber CD, alle Treiber installiert und somit auch die Grafikkarte vom Board. 

Über das Bios lässt sich diese nicht ausschalten (oder ich finde diese Option nicht, obwohl ich mich eigentlich, so meine ich zumindest, mich damit auskenne ...). Somit denke ich eher das es sich um einen Treiberkonflikt handelt.

Der Standby Modus geht zwar öfter mal rein, aber der PC arbeitet ja weiter. Ich kann den nur nicht wieder verlassen. Mal kommt nen Blue Screen, mal nen Crash, -> alles rein zufällig.

Kann es nicht auch an einer fehlerhaften IRQ Vergabe liegen?


----------



## Nightcrawler (17. April 2006)

Hallo,

hast du zufällig alle verfügbaren Patches installiert die Windows XP anbietet.
Wenn ja, dann gibt es mit einem Patch probleme die im Standbymodus auftreten bzw. auch ein paar Geräte befällt. Habe das gerade auf "winfuture.de" gelesen.

http://www.winfuture.de/news,24969.html

Ich hoffe ich kann dir damit helfen.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## exitboy (18. April 2006)

ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht warum, aber nach einer Neuinstallation und gleichzeitigen Treiberinstallation von Grafikkarte on Board und ATI Catalyst Treiber scheint es zu klappen.

Oder weil die Patchs noch nicht alle downgeloaded sind. 

Ich markier das erstmal als erledigt ... . Danke an alle die mitgeholfen haben.


----------



## exitboy (25. April 2006)

so, wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat, ist das Problem wie früher wieder da,

es ist einfach so schwer einzugrenzen, da es erst nach mehreren Tagen wieder erscheint.

Was habe ich dieses Mal gemacht?

Die Updates von Windows ausgeschalten, Standby Mode deaktiviert, und nur die minimalen Programme drauf gehabt, die benötigt werden, also alle nicht benutzten deinstalliert.

Was ich nutze ist nur FireFox und habe nebenbei immer WoW gezockt. Dabei ging dann einmal der Standby wieder an und ein anderes Mal, hing sich alles auf bis auf die Maus.
Diese konnte ich auf einer Fläche oben links von ca. 80x80 Pixeln noch frei bewegen, in diesem Areal. Zwar war alles vom Bild verzogen aber dieser Bereich konnte verzogen noch verschoben werden. Würde Euch ja gerne ein Pic machen, leider klappt das nie.

Was mich auch wundert, warum der Rechner auf nix mehr reagiert, aber der Sound z.B. manchmal weiterspielt und auch noch auf interaktionen meinerseits reagiert (laut/leise machen über die Tastatur).

Sieht immer mehr so aus als ob die Grafikkarte spinnt, nur die ist echt total neu. Auf meinem Nachbarpc macht die auf keine Probleme ... . Das paßt alles nicht in das Eingrenzungsschema ... .

Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------



## exitboy (28. April 2006)

habe noch etwas herausfinden können um das Problem einzugrenzen:

kurz bevor der Computer in den Standby Modus geht, ruckelt die Maus beim Bewegen (ca. 10 Sek. bevor der Standby beginnt).

Vielleicht ist dieser Hinweis eine Hilfe?

Ich tendiere aktuell mehr in die Richtung, dass DirectX probleme macht ... . Obwohl DXDiag keine Hinweise in diese Richtung gibt.


----------

